# Husband Finds Wife, Alleged Lover Dead Of Carbon Monoxide Poisoning



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 12, 2018)

Staff





Authorities say the incident is under investigation but appears to be an accident. (Source: Raycom Media, File)

NEWARK, NJ (RNN) – Police are investigating after a New Jersey woman and her mechanic, alleged to have been her lover, were found dead of apparent carbon monoxide poisoning.

Kahali Johnson says he returned home Monday night to a strong odor of gas in his Newark, NJ, apartment.

When an alarm went off, he went to investigate and found the bodies of a woman and a man in the garage near a running car, according to WABC.

Johnson identified the woman as his wife, Tameka Hargrave, and the man as her mechanic.

"As I tried to step to open the last garage door, I see the mechanic; he's laid out," Johnson told WABC. "She's just a few feet away; she's laid out. And pretty much I had to call 911, because at this time – with that level of emissions – I knew that they were gone."

Notably, law enforcement sources believe the mechanic was also Hargrave’s lover, WNBC reports. They say the two were having sex in a car in the garage when they were both killed by carbon monoxide poisoning.

The sources allege Hargrave was paying for the work on her car by having sex with the mechanic, according to WNBC.

Authorities say the incident is under investigation but appears to be an accident.

Johnson told WABC he blames the apartment complex.

"Basically, she died because of carbon monoxide," he said. "They do not have adequate alarm systems because if there had been an alarm in that garage, people would have been alerted to the fact that it was going on."

Firefighters evacuated the building to protect other residents, according to NJ Advance Media. One person was taken to the hospital for evaluation.

_Copyright 2018 Raycom News Network. All rights reserved._


----------



## Shula (Jul 12, 2018)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> They say the two were having sex in a car in the garage when they were both killed by carbon monoxide poisoning.



When you do clownery, the clown jumps out to bite you! - Renowned philosopher-Monique



Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> The sources allege Hargrave was paying for the work on her car by having sex with the mechanic, according to WNBC.



So did hubby know this? Maybe he did since he is only pointing fingers at the complex...hmmm.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 12, 2018)

He's not wrong though. There should be an alarm. I can see blaming the complex. Won't do any good to blame the wife now.


----------



## JFemme (Jul 12, 2018)

Shula said:


> When you do clownery, the clown jumps out to bite you! - Renowned philosopher-Monique



Oh mercy..... I snorted my coffee....lol


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 12, 2018)

How awful for the husband. I wonder if he already knew about the affair.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jul 12, 2018)

> The sources allege Hargrave was paying for the work on her car by having sex with the mechanic, according to WNB



 Off the subject, but DH had a contractor friend who accepted sexual favors as payment for home reno projects.  His gf wondered why he was always working, always tired,  but his utilities would get cut off.  It was crazy because he did good work.  Professionally speaking.  We always paid in cash, of course.   He cheated himself out of thousands because a lot of attractive women want additions put on.


----------



## Cheleigh (Jul 12, 2018)

@Pat Mahurr 

This dude still working? I want a second story addition.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Jul 12, 2018)

Bless the mechanic’s heart he selflessly gave both the customers and their cars a full body tuneup. That’s real dedication to ones craft.

Mechanic’s playlist:
1)  Patra’s - Pull up to my pumper
2)  D’Angelo - Cruisin’
3)  Billy Ocean - Get out of my dreams, Get into my car
4)  Prince - Little Red Corvette
5)   Natalie Cole - Pink Cadillac
6)  War - Low Rider
7)   Rose Royce - Car Wash
8)   Wilson Pickette - Mustang Sally
9)    Dr. Dre & Snoop Dog - Let me ride
10).   Death cab for cutie - Passenger side

RIP and I hope that they truly enjoyed that last ride.

#ExcellentCustomerService


----------



## moneychaser (Jul 12, 2018)

Pat Mahurr said:


> Off the subject, but DH had a contractor friend who accepted sexual favors as payment for home reno projects.  His gf wondered why he was always working, always tired,  but his utilities would get cut off.  It was crazy because he did good work.  Professionally speaking.  We always paid in cash, of course.   He cheated himself out of thousands because a lot of attractive women want additions put on.



Women give themselves away freely to clowns everyday while you have men willing to do 200k home additions for some lol


----------



## Bad&Bougee (Jul 12, 2018)

Pat Mahurr said:


> Off the subject, but DH had a contractor friend who accepted sexual favors as payment for home reno projects.  *His gf wondered why he was always working, always tired,  but his utilities would get cut off.  It was crazy because he did good work.  *Professionally speaking.  We always paid in cash, of course.   He cheated himself out of thousands because a lot of attractive women want additions put on.



What?!!!


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jul 13, 2018)

He is!  Still doing good work, still broke but relaxed.  

He likes to say “fair exchange ain’t robbery” because he thinks people view _him_ as a player.  Duh! The women are playing him.  Most of them are referrals!    How you gon’ ask for an STD panel along with your quote?  


Cheleigh said:


> @Pat Mahurr
> 
> This dude still working? I want a second story addition.


----------



## TCatt86 (Jul 14, 2018)

moneychaser said:


> Women give themselves away freely to clowns everyday while you have men willing to do 200k home additions for some lol


Right. I'm not even mad at the women especially if he does good work. Even if they only have to pay for materials that could be a good ROI. 

On topic...who sits in a running car in a closed garage? Wouldn't a mechanic know that's a terrible idea?


----------



## Angel1881 (Jul 14, 2018)

TCatt86 said:


> Right. I'm not even mad at the women especially if he does good work. Even if they only have to pay for materials that could be a good ROI.
> 
> On topic...who sits in a running car in a closed garage? Wouldn't a mechanic know that's a terrible idea?



I wondered this, too. That's why I thought there could be more to this story.


----------



## Laela (Jul 15, 2018)

This story is off.. is the husband eliminated as a suspect?


----------



## Bklynqueen (Jul 17, 2018)

This part right here is a lie *"Kahali Johnson says he returned home Monday night to a strong odor of gas in his Newark, NJ, apartment."
*
 I've had carbon monoxide poisoning before, you absolutely can't smell it.  You just get overwhelmingly tired and go into a very deep sleep.  I believe the husband did it, he only went to investigate when the alarm went off but not when he so- called smelled the gas????


----------



## meka72 (Jul 17, 2018)

Bklynqueen said:


> This part right here is a lie *"Kahali Johnson says he returned home Monday night to a strong odor of gas in his Newark, NJ, apartment."
> *
> I've had carbon monoxide poisoning before, you absolutely can't smell it.  You just get overwhelmingly tired and go into a very deep sleep.  I believe the husband did it, he only went to investigate when the alarm went off but not when he so- called smelled the gas????


I took it to mean that he smelled fuel/gas, not carbon monoxide gas.

This same thing happened to a relative of someone whom I know. The family suspected foul play too (bc it really doesn't make sense to have sex in a running car in a closed garage when there are safer options a few feet away) but I don't think that was supported.


----------

